
AT&T wants to put ads on your smartphone in exchange for $5 discount - nixass
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/09/att-wants-to-put-ads-on-your-smartphone-in-exchange-for-5-discount/?comments=1&post=39240789
======
rbecker
I'm sure their regular price increases will quickly make up for that discount.
They charge what the market will bear. So it'll soon be more accurate to say
they charge a $5 premium for the ad-free version.

